# Who here has the most UNIQUE vivarium?



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm wondering who here has the most unique or just out of this world vivarium/terrarium? Post pictures of yours, or any others unique setups!


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

170 views... and nothing?!


----------



## Fishtrem (Oct 13, 2008)

I was hoping to see one lol I don't think any of mine would qualify for being very unique although my frogs tend to enjoy them


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

Nobody wants to post?? I'm blaming thanksgiving...


----------



## trow (Aug 25, 2005)

That's a hard one considering it is all a matter of opinion.


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

Alright alright, not the *most* unique, but how about any unique vivariums?


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm not sure if anyone knows they have the most unique vivarium, but someone probably does.


This thread has some very unique and inspiring tanks: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/41217-our-favorite-vivariums.html Don't mind the over-enthusiastic title, I had a zealous moment... 

There is plenty of room to add other favorites. 

Mike


----------



## AlexRible (Oct 16, 2007)

I always thought this was pretty different

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...struction-journal-custom-viv-mayan-ruins.html


----------



## rollei (Jun 4, 2009)

We're just being modest, that's all.


----------



## son of a addict (Jul 3, 2009)

I'm not modest my viv's just suck. That and I don't have good pics of them, my camera skills are worse than my viv building skills.


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

This one is pretty unique. I've never seen quite so much "flare" in one vivarium :
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/38951-umpla-lumpa-frogarium-journal-50-pics-3.html


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

LOL that is awesome!!!


Im working on something over the next couple days that might end up in this ''unique'' group of vivariums


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

now thats the second time ive heard that mentioned from you nathan
stop being a tease
where the build journal? the pics? 


EDIT: is that new 45gal journal the one? (i need to look at the new post closer apparently haha)


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Thats one of the new vivariums I am working on. the 45 is done with the exception of one thing I need to add, I have some exo terras that I need to re-do . . . . If the stuff im making comes out then they will be pretty sweet, I had a disaster the first time around so back to the drawing board ! . . .

Oh and I was planning on making the 45 ''unique'' but ran out of room so thats why I decided to do it to at least one of the exo's . . .


----------



## Fishman (Jan 16, 2007)

I always thought this was unique.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/31278-halloween-tree.html


----------

